# Dlouhý vs krátký tvar přísudku



## Jagorr

Česká věta, na kterou se divám, je: "Byla úplně poblázněná, přímo ho zbožňovala". Zamyslel jsem se nad tím, že kdybych potřeboval vytvořit stejnou větu sám, nedokázal bych s jistotou říct, zda musí být použit_(ý?)_ dlouhý nebo krátký tvar. Jak byste vymezili použití obou tvarů?

Děkuji.


----------



## Mori.cze

Zdravím,

obojí je možné, ale krátké tvary (byla poblázněna, být použit) zní knižně až archaicky. Dlouhá varianta je zcela neutrální a použitelná vždy (pevně doufám, že se nemýlím a něco mi neuniká


----------



## bibax

Tak to není. Uniká vám to podstatné. 

Především musíme odlišit tvary odvozené od sloves od těch neodvozených, jako jsou např. mlád, stár, dalek, blízek, bos, apod. U těch od sloves neodvozených je krátký tvar více nebo méně knižní (chud, bohat), ale v některých případech celkem běžný. Např. běžně píši (ba i říkám): jsem dalek toho, jsem zcela zdráv, byl jsem blízek smrti, nejsem hoden tvé pozornosti - to jsou taková ustálená spojení. Také v "chlapeček šel bos", "rád tě vidím" ("rád" ani dlouhý tvar nemá), "viděl sebe sama/viděla sebe samu" je ustáleně krátký tvar.

Z dotazu je ale zřejmé, že OP měl na mysli tvary odvozené od sloves. Zde je to úplně jinak:

V trpném rodě (genus passivum) se používá krátký (jmenný) tvar. Dlouhý tvar je pak obvyklým přídavným jménem. Někteří lidé to ovšem pletou tak, že pochybuji o jejich etnickém původu. Dokonce i ve zprávách lze slyšet (např. Radio Oldies, které občas poslouchám):

_V řecké Olympii byl zapálený oheň. 
V Texasu byl pohřbený George Bush. 
Na místě nepokojů byl zraněný pozorovatel OSN. 
_
Ten zraněný pozorovatel OSN se asi navzdory svým zraněním dobelhal na místo nepokojů. Dlouhý tvar vyjadřuje stav, vlastnost, charakter nebo bližší určení podstatného jména, jako ve větě _Na místě nepokojů byl zkušený pozorovatel OSN._ Trpný rod je ale slovesný tvar (v některých jazycích dokonce nesložený), který vyjadřuje děj.

Správně má být: 

_V Olympii byl zapálen oheň._  (= někdo tam škrtl sirkou nebo použil lupu a cosi zapálil)
_V Texasu byl pohřben George Bush._ (= v Texasu se konal pohřeb G. Bushe)
_Na místě nepokojů byl zraněn pozorovatel OSN._ (= někdo ho zranil na místě nepokojů)

Použití dlouhého tvaru mnohdy nedává valného smyslu:

_Potkani jsou hubení._ 
_Ve větě byl použitý dlouhý tvar._  (tj. tvar, který již někdo předtím použil, jako _"v zásuvce byl použitý papírový kapesník"_)

V některých případech lze použít obou tvarů:

_Byla úplně poblázněná ..._ (to je stav v jakém byla)
_Byla úplně poblázněna ..._ (někdo, asi ten zbožňovaný, ji pobláznil)

Zkrátka, v trpném rodě používejte krátký tvar:

_Dům byl *postaven* během krátké doby.
Potkani jsou *hubeni* jedem.
Ve větě byl *použit* dlouhý tvar.
Je *uhněten* z jiného těsta než já.
Hrad Karlštejn nebyl nikdy *dobyt*.
Špionážní letadlo U-2, sestřelené (dlouhý tvar) nad Sovětským svazem, bylo *vyrobeno* (krátký tvar) společností Lockheed.
Špionážní letadlo U-2, vyrobené (dlouhý tvar) společností Lockheed, bylo *sestřeleno* (krátký tvar) nad Sovětským svazem._

Mmch, slovenština užívá téměř výlučně jen dlouhý tvar (s několika ustálenými výjimkami).


----------



## Jagorr

No teda. Senzační odpoved'! Ted' už nikdy žádná chyba v sestřelování a hubení 
(jen ted' bych se asi měl výhnout slovu "hubený" v popisu lidí, které mám rád)


----------

